# Any up close pictures of face?



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

Since tear staining is prevelant in the breed, I need to work extra hard at keeping those stray hairs out of my lil' guy's face. Would you mind sharing some up close and personal facial shots of your pup/dog's face? Also, what do you use to keep the hair trim in the eye area? 
Thank you all.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I am blessed that Chloe doesnt have the tear stain problem. And I usually get the groomer to trim her face etc every 5 - 6 weeks and I find this is sufficient.

The picture above shows that she doesnt have tear staining. She was trimmed on the Friday 10th Feb so you can see it is recently done. 

Dont worry that she looks cheesed off. She doesnt like having her picture taking - bit like her mommy I suppose!!




Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's some of Daisy. The only time she gets her's trimmed is when she goes to the groomer's.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, I just trim REALLY close with scissors, looks like it's kinda shaved there. I keep it all tidy, but he still plays and manages to get his hair in his eyes.







I have a picture I just snapped...mind you, he hasn't had a bath in like a month







LOL and his face is wet from the other hair on his face that got in his eyes while we were just playing.
I'll be brave and show you a scary up-close-and-personal shot of Massimo...lol I don't know if you can see how he's cut tho.......


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

go to the pics in my profile or my signature. there's an upclose buttercup. she's about 8-9 months old then. it's about half of her face, it's so close up LOL.

it's titled "bigbuttercupface"









ann marie and the "it's bigger than my actual FACE!" buttercup


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, is Chloe's eye blue? It looks like it in the picture, pretty!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="color:#3366FF">Thanks for the pictures. 
It definately helps to see how others keeps the hair in that area?

Sparkey - what's with the frankenstein scream?







</span>


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I posted three new pictures of Sassy yesterday and two are very close ups. I do not trim any hair around her eyes. Her lashes get pulled back into her topknot when they are long enough; otherwise when new ones are growing in they just kinda hang free. I check her eyes several times a day to make sure she does not have hair stuck to her eyeballs.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Here's one of Rosie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> <span style="color:#3366ff">Thanks for the pictures.
> It definately helps to see how others keeps the hair in that area?
> 
> Sparkey - what's with the frankenstein scream?
> ...










well, Sparkey has bad tear stain problems and he wont let me show his close up pictures







. I bought Angle Eyes and started yesterday (after another unsuccessful attempt) so maybe I can show you in a few weeks before and after pictures. But for now here is as close as I can get







I let the groomer shave between his eyes and in just 5 days it will look like this. it grows fast and I wish I was brave enough to shave the hair myself but I don't know how.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I trim Caesar's hair around his eyes with a pair of small rounded scissors.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Heres some of Jacky boy


































I shave the hair right next to Jack's eyes and down the side of his face due to it poking him in the eyes and tear stains. I use the tiny Wahl trimmer and I trained Jack to be very very still during its use









Hope this helps!!


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

You guys ROCK! Talk about going above and beyond.
I didn't want to trim the hair and do something wrong so these pictures have helped me tremendously. In a few days, I will post some pictures.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I use a small scissors to keep the hair trimmed around his eyes. I also use a soft toothbrush dipped in hydrogen peroxide. The wet brush loosens the "****" and it also bleaches the stain. However you have to be very careful not to get it in their eyes.


----------

